# Runescape



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone here play this?
If enough people here do(I'm guessing not) then we should def. create a cubing guild.

My name there is the same as here.

btw, I just got readdicted and have a combat lvl of 56(really n00by, I know)


----------



## MistArts (Oct 7, 2008)

Ew. RuneScape. It just wastes your time. Don't play it. Run & Escape!


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that Runescape is a total waste of time.

I quit at LVL4.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 8, 2008)

I quit a while back after losing ~100 mil to a random event(wasn't paying attention...). After the introduction of the uneven trade thingy and GE and destruction of merchanting, that was it for me.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to play, but it gets boring after like a month. I'm level 71 or something (don't exactly remember.) I played then stopped, played, then stopped, and I haven't played since I started cubing


----------



## Rawn (Oct 8, 2008)

I played and had to struggle so hard to quit. I'M NEVER GOING BACK!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 8, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> I quit a while back after losing ~100 mil to a random event(wasn't paying attention...). After the introduction of the uneven trade thingy and GE and destruction of merchanting, that was it for me.



agreed, i could make 10-20mil an hour staking, but thats just ruined now. rwting wasnt even a real problem. Now the only way to make fast money is in GW, and you have to be in like a 110+ GW clan for that, or have like 90 range/mage.

after they ruined everything i just got on for fun duels. i still win about 90% which makes me sad that staking is a waste of time.

hmm i wonder how my account is doing/how many stupid things they added since i stopped playing at the start of summer. i think im going to get on now.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 8, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > I quit a while back after losing ~100 mil to a random event(wasn't paying attention...). After the introduction of the uneven trade thingy and GE and destruction of merchanting, that was it for me.
> ...



Guild Wars? I quit RuneScape to play that.


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 8, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



No, God Wars on runescape.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 8, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Ew. RuneScape. It just wastes your time. Don't play it. Run & Escape!



Nice pun!

Say no to games, especially one with such an unsophisticated algorithm!

The master Run&escape alg

```
Click on monster.
Goto sleep.
Wait 2 hours.
Go back to screen.
If you won, Click on crap that monster dropped, and repeat from step 1.
If you died, do random dancing for 1min.
End
Turn off computer forever.
```

Like I've said before.
The cycle of gaming for me is something like:
Minesweepers->Diablo2->PacMan->Runescape->Minesweepers.
So minesweepers is the best game. New games suck. Best games are the ones you can lose in less than 2 seconds. I never really got into Runescape, got to maybe just lv20 something and that by alg about, not seriously playing.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2008)

runescape was fun, but yeah waste of time. I remembered coming home from school and just logging into it. I was lvl 91 when I quit with 600mil gold.


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 8, 2008)

lol that game suckss.... it's addicting but then you get over it haha
i was lvl 77 or something lol


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, i used to love that game.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 8, 2008)

ah, my obsession with runescape...I got rid of it after I started cubing to make more time for cubing (and I realized that it would do nothing for me in the future, at least cubing makes me look smart xD [and look at me now, I'm a somebody in the cubing community  ]) I knew I wasn't born to be a gamer =\ (even though I have an obsession with any kind of fighting game (tekken, etc.)
^
P.S. sort of

P.P.S. - I remember, I would just play for hours...bad times :\


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to play that. I have a lvl 91. I quit after all the updates since all the action against RWT. NOW it sucks a**. Wish I could reverse the changes. I could make 10m and hour merchanting too.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 8, 2008)

I’ve heard horror stories of Runescape addiction. It’s like meth-lite (WoW is the _true _meth). I’ve dabbled in Kingdom of Loathing and a few other addictive browser based games. They can certainly dominate one’s life.
Quadradius is fun for a while until you realize it’s as random as dice.


----------



## Kristoffer (Oct 8, 2008)

I played this game before for a while actually.
I quitted when removed staking. I lost like 50M and had plans to win em back next day, then they decided to remove staking that day


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 8, 2008)

i am quite ashamed to say that i do enjoy runescape  it does work well with cubing though! fish & cube simultaneously anyone?!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2008)

OK...if you have an account that you don't use, can I have it? ZOMG!! 

if you play, what is your name?


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 8, 2008)

My account was V-Cubemaster, I think.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a horrible addiction to this. And my brother was right, its just a time based game, the more time you put in to it, the better you get. And the better you get, the more you wanna play. Its a stupid cycle that makes you more and more addicted. I quit cold turkey after I realized I had no life, no girlfriend, no tan, and no b-bal baller skillz.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 9, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I realized I had no life, no girlfriend, no tan, and no b-bal baller skillz.



Imagine when I quit runescape, I gained all of those


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm in a public library now and from what I see, there are two people playing Runescape right now. One looks like he's 11 years old and the is like 16 years.

They've been playing for the last hour and a half!


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 11, 2008)

I used to play maplestory. I still do every once in a while to see if my friends are on on the weekends. It's basically GRIIIIIIIIIND *dies* more GRIIIIIIIND, etc.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry to bump this but... I've just become hopelessly re-addicted.

Anyone else?
Also, could i add anyone?
My friends list is awfully dead, since all the people i once knew are gone. )';


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 10, 2009)

haha yea add me... leroy tombs... two spaces between leroy and tombs


----------



## Edmund (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a level 55, with 69 woodcutting, 6x fishing and 55 cooking. I could go back but it was a hard addiction to break...

EDIT: Can I have someone's account cause I want to get back in but want a good account. My account is super poor.
Add RS name: edzopa


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone play starcraft?


----------



## Novriil (Jul 10, 2009)

pointless game. cubing is better


----------



## Cyrok215 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was hopelessly addicted until middle of last fall and all the changes made me leave.... after a bit I realized I was only staying for my friends that played.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 10, 2009)

I stopped playing runescape about a month after RS2 came out (3d runescape)

never looked back


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

I quit when my membership ran out. I had about...say 11m in members items(?)
Actually, I quit because it was boring, and I cancelled my membership, but then I kinda wanted to go PKing, but now I'm not a member...

It took me a looooong time to get to lvl 93, and now I can't play

username:song wei

This is no joke.


----------



## Musturd (Jul 10, 2009)

I love Runescape, I've been playing on and off for 7 years (currently "on" clearly).

At the moment I'm swamped with work during the week but I'm usually on during the weekend.

Add me RSName = "Brandernan"
50+ all stats (yes members)
60+ most stats
70+ some stats

85 combat with summoning

People can join my clan chat I'm usually in it.

When grinding (leveling boring skills by clicking while paying little attention), I usually cube.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 10, 2009)

Musturd, i added you.

I too have been playing since 2003, 6 years on and off.
I have a yoyo, and was around when bunny ears were released.

I quit for a few years, made a few accounts, and a couple millions were made from cheating the system.

My runescape name is Hyqueretszan (odd, yes) Im currently 119 combat, and maxing out strength at the moment.
Shouldnt take more than a month. 

I have 99 attack and fletching. Almost 1700 total level.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 10, 2009)

added you both. RS name = Edzopa


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Musturd, i added you.
> 
> I too have been playing since 2003, 6 years on and off.
> I have a yoyo, and was around when bunny ears were released.
> ...




how did you cheat the system? What did you exploit? 25k trick (lol...)?


Edit: I would start playing, but my inventory is full of members stuff (valuable, too), and my bank has about 480/68 space.


----------



## Me (Jul 10, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Anyone play starcraft?


Warcraft 3 here. I don't like saying it but SC's graphics are too low for me to play with.

Anyway, like any MMO, RS is a waste of time. I play it still whenever I feel the need to play an MMO, gets the need out of my system. 
When I do play it though I auto smelt mith bars for a few hours. Never been caught makes the game more fun when it's less repetitive.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 10, 2009)

This game tore my life apart...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> This game tore my life apart...




Yes! Me, too. But fortunately after much play time, it finally got boring. Then I quit (unsubscribed, filled my inv with members items), and even though I almost want to play, I can't.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 10, 2009)

WoW, all the way (I know its like crack, but really, I don't care)


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 10, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Musturd, i added you.
> ...





Hehe, back in the day (2007), when you could trade things across accounts, id borrow 2 friends accounts and spin flax. 

Id time it so that id set two to spin, then the next one to bank, and then at the end of the day, id have around 15k+ bowstrings, id trade them all to my main and sell. By the end of the summer, i had millions to burn.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 10, 2009)

Im considering playing again. I quit after my account was getting hacked a million times. So before I quit, I just dropped everything I had which was like 90mil and smithing stuff. I think I might rejoin, not sure.


EDIT: made an account. Baseballrg


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Hehe, back in the day (2007), when you could trade things across accounts, id borrow 2 friends accounts and spin flax.
> 
> Id time it so that id set two to spin, then the next one to bank, and then at the end of the day, id have around 15k+ bowstrings, id trade them all to my main and sell. By the end of the summer, i had millions to burn.




Haha, awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 10, 2009)

Made it to it to combat 82 before I was hacked and somebody changed my pass and took my account.

I was mad for a while... but then I realized how many hours I wasted staring at a computer screen, clicking monsters...

Hit...
*5 damage*

Block...
0 damage...

Hit...
10 damage...

Shield...
Didn't shield and got -20...

Me: Z0MG!!! I'M ABOUT TO DIE!!!! PLZ PERZON!!! [email protected] MY GRAV3!!!!!

Him: UANOOB!!!!


*spawn back at lumbridge*
DANG!!! LOST MY RUNE 2H AND MY AMMY OF STRENGTH!!!!



Yup....



...good times.... good times....


My sis still plays.... I think she's 95 right now... she's played on and off for 5 years but she took a 2 year long break which is why she's on the low side considering the time she's been playing...

Add her, 01aguilonj, tell her that aznmortalx (her bro) told you about her.

I just started playing again actually...


----------

